# Scallops & Cheesy Grits Updated 1/15



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

Thawed a pack of Scallops these are big 11 in a pound bag wow






Chopped up some Cheese Curd for Cheesy Grits





Got the Grits ready





Scallops in the CI





Got some nice color





needed a veggie Asparagus





Wife wanted her Scallops on the Cheesy Grits





I had mine on the side 





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 13, 2020)

You did a nice piece of work there Richie! I love scallops and your look beautifully cooked, real nice pairing with the asparagus and grits. Like, RAY


----------



## xray (Jan 13, 2020)

That looks great Richie! Beautiful looking scallops too!

My kinda meal!

Like!


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You did a nice piece of work there Richie! I love scallops and your look beautifully cooked, real nice pairing with the asparagus and grits. Like, RAY


Ray thank you we enjoyed the meal
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

xray said:


> That looks great Richie! Beautiful looking scallops too!
> 
> My kinda meal!
> 
> Like!


Joe these are the biggest Scallops I ever had.
Richie


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks real good! Thats one thing we dont do much around here. Looking at your plate I may need to change that! Your grits look nicely done. LIKE


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks real good! Thats one thing we dont do much around here. Looking at your plate I may need to change that! Your grits look nicely done. LIKE


Travis Thank you this is the only way we eat grits,lots of Cheese and Butter.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice lookin' meal there Richie!

LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2020)

Great  looking meal!
The scallops look delicious!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice sear on the scallops . Never had grits , but it all looks great . Nice work .


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice lookin' meal there Richie!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


John Thank you and thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Great  looking meal!
> The scallops look delicious!
> Al


Al Thank you going to finish them off tonight.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice sear on the scallops . Never had grits , but it all looks great . Nice work .


Rich If you do try them have them with Cheese, plain are tasteless even loaded with butter.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice looking plate Richie. Those scallops took on a nice color.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 13, 2020)

Dang Richie that plate looks outstanding! You do your scallops exactly how I do mine. So good. And I like the cheese grits on the side too. Big LIKE!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2020)

tropics said:


> Rich If you do try them have them with Cheese, plain are tasteless even loaded with butter.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie




Looks Great, My Brother Richie!!
I guess I gotta try "Cheesy" Grits, because I've had plain Grits a couple times, and that was a couple times too often---TASTELESS!! Even the Army didn't make us eat that stuff!!
But I'd be all over those Scallops, but you knew that already.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking plate Richie. Those scallops took on a nice color.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thank you cast iron is the way to go when cooking these,thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dang Richie that plate looks outstanding! You do your scallops exactly how I do mine. So good. And I like the cheese grits on the side too. Big LIKE!



SV Thank you Cheesy grits is the only way,thanks for the Big Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, My Brother Richie!!
> I guess I gotta try "Cheesy" Grits, because I've had plain Grits a couple times, and that was a couple times too often---TASTELESS!! Even the Army didn't make us eat that stuff!!
> But I'd be all over those Scallops, but you knew that already.
> Nice Job!
> ...


Brother John first time I had them I kept asking for more butter,wasn't long after the 3rd request the manager said he was going to charge me for the Butter LOL I knew you would like them Scallops.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

Didn't get a chance to post the left over Scallops & Grits from Mondays Dinner
Decided to re-season my CI pan Scrubbed Clean





Used a non-stick Pan for those who thing you can't get a good sear.
Scallops getting a nice golden color





Plated with the Cheesy Grits & Green Beans





Thanks for watching 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks Great, Richie!!
Did you actually eat that, or just hang the picture on the Wall.
Such a Pretty Plate!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2020)

Yeah ,, that's a good looking plate for sure . Nice work on the left overs .


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Richie!!
> Did you actually eat that, or just hang the picture on the Wall.
> Such a Pretty Plate!!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you Brother yes I finally made a pretty plate LOL I think I have an extra frame, Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yeah ,, that's a good looking plate for sure . Nice work on the left overs .


Thank You Rich I hope those Scallops go on sale again I will buy a few bags for grilling this summer. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

